# Aufr?sten f?r Cyberpunk



## nillix00 (25. November 2020)

Momentan habe ich folgende Komponenten verbaut:

Ryzen 5 - 3.600+ 
RTX 2070 Super 
16 GB Arbeitsspeicher
MB: msi a x570 pro


Nun bin ich am überlegen mit eine RTX 3070 einzubauen.
Findet ihr das sinnvoll oder eher weniger? 

Eine andere Alternative wäre RTX 3080 und im Laufe des Jahres noch eine neue CPU zu kaufen.
Aber da müsste ich noch etwas sparen. Aktuell ist ja eh kaum etwas verfügbar. 

Ich spiele immer in 1440p (2K), 144Hz


----------



## Batze (25. November 2020)

Aufrüsten für das eine Spiel, ne lass mal. Schau dir die Specs an, kauf es dir und dann wirst du sehen ob deine Hardware, die gut ist, dafür ausreicht für die Qualität die du spielen möchtest.


----------



## McDrake (25. November 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Aufrüsten für das eine Spiel, ne lass mal..



Machte ich zuletzt für ein Wingcommander-Game 
Jetzt aber mal im Ernst. Würd erst mal schauen, was eine Aufrüstung überhaupt bringt.
Und zwar nicht Standbilder vergleichen


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2020)

nillix00 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich am überlegen mit eine RTX 3070 einzubauen.
> Findet ihr das sinnvoll oder eher weniger?


In Hinblick auf Cyberpunk 2077 wäre die 3070 laut CD Projekt Red wohl erst mal genug:
https://support.cdprojektred.com/en...issue/1556/cyberpunk-2077-system-requirements

Aber ohne Raytracing.
Dazu ist unklar, wie viel FPS sie mit dieser Matrix anvisieren.

Ich hab verschiedene Stimmen gehört, die meinen dass der VRAM mit 8GB nicht zukunftssicher sein, vor allem in 1440p.


So wirklich einen hilfreichen Tipp geben kann ich dir leider nicht.
Allerdings hast du ja selbst schon gesagt, dass die RTX 30XX Verfügbarkeit schlecht ist.
Wie wärs also mit der besseren CPU (falls verfügbar) und später einer verfügbaren und evtl. sogar höherwertigen GPU?
Die 2060 soll ja laut der Matrix erst mal reichen...

AMD hat ja auch neue Karten vorgestellt. Da sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit aber auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2020)

Also, ich würde es erstmal mit den aktuellen Komponenten ausprobieren. Eine RTX 3070 hätte halt in WQHD ca 35% mehr Leistung. Wenn die RTX 2070 Super also nur 30 FPS schafft, dann bringt die 3070 vermutlich 40 FPS. Schafft die 2070 Super 50 FPS, dann die 3070 also ca gute 65 FPS. Aber ob das dann die aktuell 600€ wert ist? Oder auch 500€, falls die Preise sinken? Das musst du dann selber wissen. Du kriegst aber ja noch einiges für die 2070 Super - aber je besser die 3070 oder auch AMDs Alternative RX 6800 verfügbar ist, desto weniger wird die 2070 Super bringen.

Die CPU aber wird IMHO dicke reichen, da müsste das Game ja mehr als 6 Kerne bzw. 12 Threads nutzen, damit eine "bessere" CPU sich bezahlt macht. Ansonsten ist aber ein Ryzen mit mehr Kernen/Threads ja nicht oder nur ganz wenig schneller als ein Ryzen 5 der gleichen Generation. Falls CPU, dann würde ich eher gucken, ob das Board auch mit BIOS-Update nen Ryzen 5600X schluckt.


----------



## Vordack (25. November 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Machte ich zuletzt für ein Wingcommander-Game



LOL, ich (bzw mein lieber Vater)  hab mir meinen ersten PC für Wing Commander 1 gekauft, NUR deswegen (hatte nen Amiga 2000) 

@Topic

Dein System würd ich auch erst mal testen. Kann Deine Graka schon Raytracing? Wenn nicht wäre das in meinen Augen der einzige Grund (und RT soll ja overhyped sein).


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2020)

Hinweis: AKTUELL geht die 2070 Super für 350-450 Euro bei eBay weg. Wenn man dann eine RTX 3070 für 600-650€ bekommt, kann das durchaus völlig okay sein und sich "lohnen". Brandaktuell gibt es aber keine RTX 3070 unter 650 Euro.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. November 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> LOL, ich (bzw mein lieber Vater)  hab mir meinen ersten PC für Wing Commander 1 gekauft, NUR deswegen (hatte nen Amiga 2000)


Wobei Wing Commander 1 ja auch für den Amiga kam. Das Spiel ruckelte zwar auf so einem 7MHz Standard Amiga allerdings gab es die Möglichkeit die CPU zu tauschen bzw. durch ein Turboboard zu ersetzen. Meines lief nur mit 14MHz aber darauf lief WC1 dann super.


----------



## nillix00 (26. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten. 
Vielleicht macht es dann auch eher Sinn, auf die 3070-TI zu warten, evtl. hat die dann ja mehr VRAM. 

Meint ihr denn, es wäre sinnvoller, sich eine Ryzen5 5600X als einen Ryzen 7 5800X? 
Es gibt ein BIOS-Update für die neue Version.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2020)

Es hängt davon ab, was du ausgeben kannst und wie die Preise genau aussehen. Aktuell finde ich den Aufpreis des 5800X, wenn man die AMD-Preisempfehlung sieht, zu hoch, wenn man das Plus an Kernen nicht sofort braucht. Für das gesparte Geld kann man dann früher eine neue CPU holen, sobald der 5600X dann wegen seiner Kerne nicht mehr reicht, also in vermutlich frühestens 6 Jahren.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (26. November 2020)

nillix00 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten.
> Vielleicht macht es dann auch eher Sinn, auf die 3070-TI zu warten, evtl. hat die dann ja mehr VRAM.
> 
> Meint ihr denn, es wäre sinnvoller, sich eine Ryzen5 5600X als einen Ryzen 7 5800X?
> Es gibt ein BIOS-Update für die neue Version.


Hängt davon ab was du sonst noch am PC machst.
Und wenn du bei AMD CPU bist wäre es vermutlich auch nicht verkehrt eine neue AMD-Karte zu nutzen,  sofern die Zusatzleistung spürbar ist.

Aber nur für ein Spiel würde ich auch nicht vorher aufrüsten, ausser man erfüllt nichtmal die Mindestanforderung oder hat zu schlechte Hardware. Aber das ist ja bei dir nicht wirklich der Fall.
Ich kann dir dann aber vermutlich sagen, ob die rtx 3070 für 1440p ausreicht, bzw was die FPS sagen. Man weiß leider immer nicht, wie viel FPS für die Hersteller akzeptabel ist.

Ohne Raytracing sollte es locker gehen mit Einstellung Ultra, da dafür nur ne rx 5700 xt  empfohlen wird. Mit Raytracing wird sich dann zeigen...

Interessant finde ich auch, dass SSD empfohlen werden.


----------



## Vordack (26. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei Wing Commander 1 ja auch für den Amiga kam. Das Spiel ruckelte zwar auf so einem 7MHz Standard Amiga allerdings gab es die Möglichkeit die CPU zu tauschen bzw. durch ein Turboboard zu ersetzen. Meines lief nur mit 14MHz aber darauf lief WC1 dann super.



Wann denn? Also wie langne nach Release der PC Version? Ich war damals 15 oder so und in Sri Lanka da mein Dad da arbeitete, das ist an mir vorbeigegangen  Ich hatte WC1 am PC meines Freundes gesehen und sagte meinem Dad nur so was wie: Ich WILL einen PC


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wann denn? Also wie langne nach Release der PC Version? Ich war damals 15 oder so und in Sri Lanka da mein Dad da arbeitete, das ist an mir vorbeigegangen  Ich hatte WC1 am PC meines Freundes gesehen und sagte meinem Dad nur so was wie: Ich WILL einen PC



Die Amiga Version war der erste Port, das müsste so 1992 gewesen sein, die hatte naturgemäß allerdings nur 32 Farben, sah für mich damals allerdings schon gut aus. Kurz darauf folgte noch eine Version für Amiga 1200 und Amiga CD32 mit dann identischen Specs zur PC VGA Version. Ebenfalls kamen dann noch Fassungen für SNES (die war allerdings schrecklich rucklig), Sega CD oder 3DO heraus. 

Ich wollte ab 1992 eigentlich auch gerne einen PC, aber ein Gaming tauglicher war zu dem Zeitpunkt für mich unbezahlbar, es dauerte dann bis Anfang 1995 bis ich einen eigenen bekam. So lange habe ich bei Kumpels gespielt, die schon einen hatten. Wing Commander 1 und 2 waren dann zugegeben mit bei der ersten Großlieferung Spiele, die ich mir prompt noch vor Lieferung des PCs bestellt hatte.  Wobei ich dann 1 aber nicht noch mal richtig gespielt habe, da die Unterschiede für mich damals zur Amiga Version zu gering waren. Sprich, der Port war eigentlich wirklich gut. Im Gegensatz zu etwa den ganzen Sierra Adventures, die wirklich grauenvoll vom PC zum Amiga konvertiert waren. Da habe ich dann alle Amiga Fassungen auf dem Flohmarkt vertickt und mir die Teile noch mal für PC geholt und dort dann richtig gespielt.


----------



## Vordack (27. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Amiga Version war der erste Port, das müsste so 1992 gewesen sein, die hatte naturgemäß allerdings nur 32 Farben, sah für mich damals allerdings schon gut aus. Kurz darauf folgte noch eine Version für Amiga 1200 und Amiga CD32 mit dann identischen Specs zur PC VGA Version. Ebenfalls kamen dann noch Fassungen für SNES (die war allerdings schrecklich rucklig), Sega CD oder 3DO heraus.
> 
> Ich wollte ab 1992 eigentlich auch gerne einen PC, aber ein Gaming tauglicher war zu dem Zeitpunkt für mich unbezahlbar, es dauerte dann bis Anfang 1995 bis ich einen eigenen bekam. So lange habe ich bei Kumpels gespielt, die schon einen hatten. Wing Commander 1 und 2 waren dann zugegeben mit bei der ersten Großlieferung Spiele, die ich mir prompt noch vor Lieferung des PCs bestellt hatte.  Wobei ich dann 1 aber nicht noch mal richtig gespielt habe, da die Unterschiede für mich damals zur Amiga Version zu gering waren. Sprich, der Port war eigentlich wirklich gut. Im Gegensatz zu etwa den ganzen Sierra Adventures, die wirklich grauenvoll vom PC zum Amiga konvertiert waren. Da habe ich dann alle Amiga Fassungen auf dem Flohmarkt vertickt und mir die Teile noch mal für PC geholt und dort dann richtig gespielt.



Hach ja, Kings Quest, Space Quest, Heros Quest, Police Quest, gabs da nicht aucg ein Quest Spiel ohne Quest im Namen? Die hab ich auch alle geliebt!


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hach ja, Kings Quest, Space Quest, Heros Quest, Police Quest, gabs da nicht aucg ein Quest Spiel ohne Quest im Namen? Die hab ich auch alle geliebt!


Es gab einige Sierra Serien ohne Quest im Namen wie Leisure Suit Larry, Manhunter, die Laura Bow Teile, die Gabriel Knight Spiele usw. usf. Was du meinst ist wahrscheinlich Hero's Quest, das wegen Namensrechten dann in Quest for Glory umbenannt werden musste. 
Und ich habe die Sierra Adventures auch rauf und runter gespielt allerdings ohne Lösung kein einziges (der frühen) geschafft...  aber geliebt habe ich sie dennoch fast alle.


----------



## Vordack (27. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ich habe die Sierra Adventures auch rauf und runter gespielt allerdings ohne Lösung kein einziges (der frühen) geschafft...  aber geliebt habe ich sie dennoch fast alle.



LOL ging mir ähnlich. Aber immer und immer wieder probiert. Manche habe ich sogar geschafft aber an Gabriel Knight bin ich verzweifelt


----------

